

An MIT Trick: Computing On Encrypted Databases Without Ever Decrypting Them - abhishektwr
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2011/12/19/an-mit-magic-trick-computing-on-encrypted-databases-without-ever-decrypting-them/
Original paper, CryptDB: Protecting Confidentiality with Encrypted Query Processing http://people.csail.mit.edu/nickolai/papers/raluca-cryptdb.pdf
======
abhishektwr
Original paper, CryptDB: Protecting Confidentiality with Encrypted Query
Processing [http://people.csail.mit.edu/nickolai/papers/raluca-
cryptdb.p...](http://people.csail.mit.edu/nickolai/papers/raluca-cryptdb.pdf)

~~~
privacyguru
Yeah, not very new. The idea of "homomorphic encryption" has been around for a
while.

[http://www.securityweek.com/making-use-sensitive-data-
cloud-...](http://www.securityweek.com/making-use-sensitive-data-cloud-
without-ever-decrypting-it)

~~~
abhishektwr
I agree, novelty is not a factor here but the performance is.

